# So I bought a Damasko Bracelet...



## Will_f

This post is for those who, like me, have always wanted a bracelet for their Damasko and would like to know a little more about what its like. There are a fair number of pictures floating around, but I haven't seen a detailed write-up so here's mine.









When I originally bought my DK-11 a bracelet wasn't an option. The leather strap is nice but I'm a bracelet guy who generally doesn't take off his watch for anything so I really hoped (like everyone else) Damasko would come out with one. Sure enough they eventually did and it's a doozy. It's made of ice hardened steel, designed and fabricated with Damasko's usual degree of overkill. Even though it's a pretty expensive bracelet, I knew I was going to get one as soon as I could. Unfortunately for me, Damasko used to hand shape the lugs on their watches so I had to send it back to the factory to be fitted. Fast forward a couple of months and I noticed my Damasko was starting to run a little fast. This gave me the excuse I needed to send it off to get regulated and add the bracelet.

It got back yesterday (About 6 weeks after I mailed it off) and here it is:








It's very well fitted to the lugs on the watch:








One big concern I've seen a lot on the forum is the lack of micro adjusters on the bracelet. Fear not, Damasko ships the watch with two longer links (two halves of a link on top and two other links assembled at the left end of the chain) which gives you enough to essentially add half a link. Each regular link is about 1/4" so you can adjust the bracelet to about 1/8 of an inch. Not too bad. In any case, I was able to achieve an absolutely perfect fit on my 7-1/4" wrist. There's enough links to fit approximately an 8-1/2" wrist, but if you're close to that, I would ask Damasko for a couple extra links just to be sure. As you can tell, there's a lot of screws in this bracelet. When you get done fitting it to your size, make sure you go through and give each one a good tightening to ensure you didn't leave one loose. Damasko provides a nice Torx screwdriver for the job too.
















The clasp on the bracelet is a butterfly clasp and it's built very solid. The two ceramic bearings you can see in the below picture pop into matching holes, locking the bracelet on your wrist. It's pretty stiff to pop off so it certainly doesn't feel like it will unlock on you accidentally. If it does, well, it's still on your wrist so you aren't likely to drop the watch and damage or lose it.









What do I think of the bracelet? Well worth the money. This watch was meant to have a bracelet and IMHO, the bracelet makes it the watch I always wanted it to be. If you decide to add a bracelet to your Damasko and you live in the US, ask to pay with Paypal. It will save you considerably in bank fees.

A wrist shot:








Sincerely,

Will


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks für sharing your well phrased thoughts. Appreciated.


----------



## drhr

Wow, looks superb from a quality standpoint, congrats on that one . . .


----------



## EHV

Fantastic write up and pics. Truly appreciated!

It just looks amazing and it appears to put other bracelets to shame. 

How many links did you end up removing for your 71/4in. wrist and how many screws did that entail?


----------



## Will_f

EHV said:


> Fantastic write up and pics. Truly appreciated!
> 
> It just looks amazing and it appears to put other bracelets to shame.
> 
> How many links did you end up removing for your 71/4in. wrist and how many screws did that entail?


Thanks EHV. The left over links are what I removed to fit my wrist, with the exception of the oversized links (which were supplied in a little ziplock bag). Good comment about the screws- to remove a link you've got to pull a minimum of 4 screws and they're tiny. If you have 50 year old eyes like I do, work under a bright light. 1000 foot-candles would be good.


----------



## Will_f

I forgot to add an important piece of info- how does it wear? The bracelet is heavy duty and adds quite a bit of weight to the watch. Despite that, it's an extremely comfortable bracelet and really balances the watch on the wrist. The clasp is very low profile which also helps.


----------



## MrTickles

PLEASE GIVE ME THIS NOW!

Great review OP, thanks for sharing.


----------



## blowfish89

You said its a butterfly clasp but there's no side button. How do you open the bracelet clasp - with nails ?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

You are definitely one of the best reviewers on WUS. Great photos and review.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> You said its a butterfly clasp but there's no side button. How do you open the bracelet clasp - with nails ?


It's a really tight fit! Like in the beginning it hurt my fingers to get it up, I basically put my finger between the clasp and bracelet, and just "force" them apart. But I've gotten better :-D

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

blowfish89 said:


> You said its a butterfly clasp but there's no side button. How do you open the bracelet clasp - with nails ?


There is no side button. There are 4 ceramic balls for each wing of the butterfly (8 total). The balls float on little springs (I assume) and hold the clasp closed. Essentially the same system that the rotating bezel uses. To open the clasp you pull up. Hard.


----------



## MrDagon007

I ordered my 373 on the bracelet, I must have been one of the first owners of a damasko bracelet. Since it is my favourite watch it has been worn often.
A few extra observations:

- It has a wonderful chalky feel.
- It is very scratch resistant. The clasp of my standard bracelets very quickly gets scratched, while my damasko one still looks almost new.
- almost because it has a few shiny needlepoints mainly at the edges. I think that this happens because of the very hard bracelet pieces occasionally touching each other - one of the few things able to scratch a damasko steel piece is another damasko steel piece.
- I also put a finger between bracelet and clasp and then pull to open it.
- one annoying thing: unlike any of my other bracelets, a few links have become very stiff or even stuck, staying in shape around my wrist. I think this is because of small dust finding its way into the low tolerance openings. I unscrewed a few links but still couldn't remove them.


----------



## Will_f

MrDagon007 said:


> I ordered my 373 on the bracelet, I must have been one of the first owners of a damasko bracelet. Since it is my favourite watch it has been worn often.
> A few extra observations:
> 
> - It has a wonderful chalky feel.


I think the blasted surface allows wicking of sweat out from under the bracelet, making it feel drier.

Possibly you live somewhere dusty and the dust sticks a little to the sweat wicking blasted surface. That would make sense if it's getting into the bearings and stiffening them up. My personal theory on why bracelets get loose over time is that a combination of skin oils and fine dust create a very thin abrasive paste at all the bearing points. Softer Steel in most bracelets allow wear in the bearings so they don't bind up on the dust.


----------



## mpalmer

Looks like a great quality bracelet which would really change the character of a watch... The brand is far more enticing with a bracelet option...


----------



## Will_f

mpalmer said:


> Looks like a great quality bracelet which would really change the character of a watch... The brand is far more enticing with a bracelet option...


An interesting question: Is Damasko hitting a home run with this bracelet or is there some fatal flaw that's going to reveal itself over time?

My gut tells me me it will stand the test of time. If nothing else, Damasko has pretty thoroughly proved they know what they're doing when it comes to making watches tough.


----------



## Watch Box

Excellent photography and review. This bracelet looks amazing! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Will_f said:


> An interesting question: Is Damasko hitting a home run with this bracelet or is there some fatal flaw that's going to reveal itself over time?
> 
> My gut tells me me it will stand the test of time. If nothing else, Damasko has pretty thoroughly proved they know what they're doing when it comes to making watches tough.


Well, I mention my issue with stiff links. Now I am an early adopter, I am curious to hear if others will eventually have the same symptoms.

Another sad discovery is that I could not put my bracelet on another Damasko with the same lug width. I was thinking to perhaps order a chrono variant on leather, and occasionally put the bracelet of my 373 on it. But it seems that this is not possible.

Mind, the above may let you think that I am not happy. But I really am, it is an amazing bracelet, and the stiff links are not a big issue because they are stuck shaped to my wrist.


----------



## Will_f

True story: I hit a brass door nob with the bracelet this morning while stumbling into the bathroom ( was on a post test bender last night). Put a big scratch in on the doornob. Bracelet unmarked.


----------



## Will_f

Watch Box said:


> Excellent photography and review. This bracelet looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


You would laugh if you saw my photography set-up. Essentially I drag all the movable lamps in my living room over to one corner and hang paper towels in front to act as diffusers and reflectors. I do use a macro lens though.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Will_f said:


> True story: I hit a brass door nob with the bracelet this morning while stumbling into the bathroom ( was on a post test bender last night). Put a big scratch in on the doornob. Bracelet unmarked.


This is precisely why I buy all of my doorknobs from Damasko. They look as new as the day they were machined in Germany!


----------



## Watch Box

Will_f said:


> You would laugh if you saw my photography set-up. Essentially I drag all the movable lamps in my living room over to one corner and hang paper towels in front to act as diffusers and reflectors. I do use a macro lens though.


Lack of equipment and professional results shows mastery of the craft and natural talent!

Well done!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

Watch Box said:


> Lack of equipment and professional results shows mastery of the craft and natural talent!
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


It's my other hobby. I shot this picture last Saturday.


----------



## rationaltime

Will_f said:


> It's my other hobby. I shot this picture last Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 5153938


 That looks good. In a few months you should be able to take photos
like that before supper.

Thanks, 
rationaltime


----------



## blowfish89

I really want to go to Alaska to see the Northern Lights but from what I know they're pretty unpredictable..


----------



## flyingpicasso

Will_f said:


> It's my other hobby. I shot this picture last Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 5153938


That is gallery quality. Time to set up a website and make some sales to pad the watch fund.


----------



## Will_f

flyingpicasso said:


> That is gallery quality. Time to set up a website and make some sales to pad the watch fund.


I'd probably have to significantly upgrade my camera. Unfortunately I spent all my money on watches. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02

I was thinking about adding a bracelet for my DA46, is it possible to purchase as an accessory here in the U.S. or does the watch have to be sent back to Germany to be fitted?


----------



## FFabian

charger02 said:


> I was thinking about adding a bracelet for my DA46, is it possible to purchase as an accessory here in the U.S. or does the watch have to be sent back to Germany to be fitted?


You didn't read the first post, eh? ;-)



> Unfortunately for me, Damasko used to hand shape the lugs on their watches so I had to send it back to the factory to be fitted.


----------



## charger02

FFabian said:


> You didn't read the first post, eh? ;-)


Actually I did but my question is model based. Since the OP has a different model I felt the question made sense....at least to me.


----------



## Will_f

charger02 said:


> Actually I did but my question is model based. Since the OP has a different model I felt the question made sense....at least to me.


Sorry to tell you, you have to send it back to the factory.


----------



## pfisto

I made this statement in another thread but it really will fit here. I just purchased a preowned DA36 which was about 4 month's old. During my research I had spoken to one of the Damasko AD and was told that if I bought a watch without the bracelet I would need to send the watch back to Damasko if I wanted a bracelet at a later time as they are made to fit that specific watch??? I found this a little odd but figured he knew what he was talking about. So when I bought my watch I was only looking for watchs with a bracelet as I could have bought them seperat and saved a some cash. So how does your braclet fit on your Non sent back to Damasko watch?? And speaking of the bracelet for the life of me I don't understand why Damasko used push pins for the watch as opposed to just adding a few more screws. But I love my watch so far
Mike


----------



## pfisto

First off nice review.I made this statement in another thread but it really will fit here. I just purchased a preowned DA36 which was about 4 month's old. During my research I had spoken to one of the Damasko AD and was told that if I bought a watch without the bracelet I would need to send the watch back to Damasko if I wanted a bracelet at a later time as they are made to fit that specific watch??? I found this a little odd but figured he knew what he was talking about. So when I bought my watch I was only looking for watchs with a bracelet as I could have bought them seperat and saved a some cash. So how does your braclet fit on your Non sent back to Damasko watch?? And speaking of the bracelet for the life of me I don't understand why Damasko used push pins for the watch as opposed to just adding a few more screws. But I love my watch so far
Mike


----------



## Nokie

One of the best bracelets on the market. Nice review and pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Will_f

Just noticed something that makes the bracelet a little more adjustable: Damasko actually provides 3 sizes of links- Small (right next to the end in the below picture), medium (what most of the links are) and large (supplied in a separate bag).


----------



## MrDagon007

My first generation bracelet didn t come with large links. Not an issue since the watch did fit perfectly straight out of the box


----------



## akitadog

Excellent reporting. I like the DK11 and will get one one day. Had many different Damasko's in the past but not a DK-10/11. The bracelet looks superb, and I thhink you are right in that this watch deserves this bracelet.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Will_f

MrDagon007 said:


> My first generation bracelet didn t come with large links. Not an issue since the watch did fit perfectly straight out of the box


I ended up not using mine either.


----------



## Will_f

akitadog said:


> Excellent reporting. I like the DK11 and will get one one day. Had many different Damasko's in the past but not a DK-10/11. The bracelet looks superb, and I thhink you are right in that this watch deserves this bracelet.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


On bracelet it's one of the most comfortable watches I've ever owned. The previous star of my collection was my Sub-C, but the Damasko on bracelet beats it. I suspect if I go somewhere hot the Sub-C will be better because I can adjust it on the fly, but otherwise Damasko wins.


----------



## dukembla

Thanks for the review!
Would you mind posting a photo of the clasp while wearing the watch?
Thanks for sharing that northern lights photo too. We have some of those once in a while.

I don't yet have any Damasko and I was exited when they announced bracelets as I always want to have bracket with the watch.
So now it's good time to start looking into first Damasko as I have bunch of Sinns (5) already and the new Guinand is not active yet (and their bracelet might be from Aristo or Staib or but certainly not in-house)


----------



## whoa

Here's a old one of mine










Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

^Thanks whoa for the photos.
Very nice! I would say it's claspless. The bracelet seems to worth the price they are charging.


----------



## whoa

dukembla said:


> ^Thanks whoa for the photos.
> Very nice! I would say it's claspless. The bracelet seems to worth the price they are charging.


Yeah that really is a great thing about it! The bracelet just feels solid and comfortable! I don't regret I got it!

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

I'd say it is definitely worth the price. I can't think of any bracelet out there in its price range that's comparable. Super beefy, super well made.


----------



## Jax

Now I'm starting to think of getting this bracelet for my da44 just since none of my watches have a bracelet and I thought it would be nice to have a watch with a bracelet in my collection. Do ALL damasko a need to be sent in for fitting or only older models? How much was the bracelet?


----------



## Will_f

I dunno if all need to be fitted at the factory. You'll have to ask either Damasko or who you bought it from. The bracelet was pretty expensive. I think it was 525 euros + 60 euros to fit + shipping and funds transfer fees. The price is appropriate for the quality though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## always on time

I received my new DC56 on a Damasko bracelet yesterday. The end link at the 12 o'clock end of the watch does not sit properly against the watch case. There is a one mm or so gap between the bracelet end link and the watch. The gap closes when I put gentle pressure on the link, and reopens when I relax the pressure. The watch and bracelet are otherwise terrific. Should I be concerned about the gap?

Sean

No gap:









Gap:








Thanks, Sean


----------



## Will_f

always on time said:


> I received my new DC56 on a Damasko bracelet yesterday. The end link at the 12 o'clock end of the watch does not sit properly against the watch case. There is a one mm or so gap between the bracelet end link and the watch. The gap closes when I put gentle pressure on the link, and reopens when I relax the pressure. The watch and bracelet are otherwise terrific. Should I be concerned about the gap?
> 
> Sean
> 
> No gap:
> 
> View attachment 5747282
> 
> 
> Gap:
> View attachment 5747298
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sean


Definitely not right. Send it back for correction.

Will


----------



## always on time

Thanks Will. I'll let everyone how this plays out.


----------



## bruno47

Thanks for the great review. It contributed to my decision of getting a DA 36 with the bracelet.

Now I have a question for you all:

I own a DA 36 with the bracelet and am now contemplating getting a DA 47. To save some money I would like to get that one on a strap and just use the bracelet from the 36 on it. But when I contacted Damasko to ask if this would work they said no. They say the bezel will get in the way of the bracelet. There is a different bracelet for the models with bezel. I find this strange. I have owned both a DA 47 and a DC 67 before and I cannot remember the bracelet going down too far on the lugs. I also find it puzzling since the bezel of course will not touch the top of the lugs and the top of the bracelet is not higher than the lugs either. 
Has anyone tried their Damasko bracelets on other models? Does it work or not?


----------



## Bender.Folder

DC56 on bracelet, looks nice ! Makes me regret a bit not having made the move of getting one fitted for mine. For end lug fit it doesnt look fine on a new watch indeed. 

For those curious about the fee for fitting a bracelet I was quoted approx. 720€ with return shipping fee. My DC56 was a 2013 model.


----------



## Jax

Has anyone seen any photos of a da44 on a bracelet besides the stock photo? I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## MrDagon007

Jax said:


> Has anyone seen any photos of a da44 on a bracelet besides the stock photo? I'm still thinking about it.


If you are thinking about it then just order it because it will make your life easier than retrofitting.

Wondering if meanwhile anyone else has experienced my phenomenon of some links getting much stiffer?


----------



## Happy Acres

Jax said:


> Has anyone seen any photos of a da44 on a bracelet besides the stock photo? I'm still thinking about it.


Found this link which shows a few images:
Damasko DA44 for $1,500 for sale from a Private seller on Chrono24


----------



## Jax

Happy Acres said:


> Found this link which shows a few images:
> Damasko DA44 for $1,500 for sale from a Private seller on Chrono24


Oh cool that just be new. I wonder if I should consider buying this and selling my existing DA44 on leather as it might be cheaper and take less time than sending back to Germany for a fitting.


----------



## Jax

Here is my poor man's Damasko bracelet while I try to decide.


----------



## Jax

Here's my DA44 on a serious bracelet.


----------



## always on time

I wanted to update anyone interested in my trouble with my new Damasko DC56 with a bracelet that does not fit flush to the watch case (see page 5 of this post). I had my watchmaker have a look and he could not fix it. Janine at Damasko has OKed the watch to return to the factory so they can have a look at it. I'm not sure yet if I will have to pay shipping. I'm not thrilled to see the watch leave, but I do want this watch to be as perfect as possible. I'll let people know how this turns out. 

Sean


----------



## cadomniel

Hopefully they are able to fix it and you don't have to pay since it definately looks something is wrong...
I am interested in buying the same watch DC56 on a bracelet soon, but if I'm going to spend this much money it better be perfect!

I had the DC56 on strap for awhile but the bracelet really makes it a better watch all around.


----------



## always on time

cadomniel said:


> Hopefully they are able to fix it and you don't have to pay since it definately looks something is wrong...
> I am interested in buying the same watch DC56 on a bracelet soon, but if I'm going to spend this much money it better be perfect!
> 
> I had the DC56 on strap for awhile but the bracelet really makes it a better watch all around.


I totally agree: the bracelet adds a lot to the look and feel of the DC56. But then, perhaps I'm just a "bracelet guy". I thought Damasko had done away with hand-grinding their lugs and that things had been standardized. Apparently not so. I'll let you know how my Damasko enjoys it's trip to the homeland.


----------



## cadomniel

always on time said:


> I totally agree: the bracelet adds a lot to the look and feel of the DC56. But then, perhaps I'm just a "bracelet guy". I thought Damasko had done away with hand-grinding their lugs and that things had been standardized. Apparently not so. I'll let you know how my Damasko enjoys it's trip to the homeland.


I am a bracelet guy as well and if there was a black Damast coating I would buy one for my DA 36 Black. Right now I have it on a custom toshi strap...sometimes I wear it on the OEM strap as well. I found the DC56 a bit chunky and top heavy with the oem strap but thought it would be great with a nice bracelet...now that its available its gone back on my wish list


----------



## goz211

Great pictures, and the bracelet looks incredible. I've owned two Damasko's and the bracelet option takes the looks to a whole new level.


----------



## richterto

cadomniel said:


> I am a bracelet guy as well and if there was a black Damast coating I would buy one for my DA 36 Black. Right now I have it on a custom toshi strap...sometimes I wear it on the OEM strap as well. I found the DC56 a bit chunky and top heavy with the oem strap but thought it would be great with a nice bracelet...now that its available its gone back on my wish list


I'm also a bracelet guy and would buy a black watch with bracelet if it were an available option. Is there a technical reason why they can't do it?


----------



## cadomniel

I don't know why there isn't any black Damast bracelets from Damasko yet...I would get one.


----------



## karhu

Does anyone have any experience fitting the bracelet on themselves? I usually like to wear straps in the colder months and bracelets when it's warm. I've got a Damasko on bracelet that I'm considering moving to a strap for now, but I've heard that the tight tolerances of the bracelet make it very difficult to put (back) on. I would really appreciate any insight into this.


----------



## Happy Acres

karhu said:


> Does anyone have any experience fitting the bracelet on themselves? I usually like to wear straps in the colder months and bracelets when it's warm. I've got a Damasko on bracelet that I'm considering moving to a strap for now, but I've heard that the tight tolerances of the bracelet make it very difficult to put (back) on. I would really appreciate any insight into this.


These should do the trick: Bergeon 6825 Standard Spring Bar Bracelet Pliers Removing Tool HP6825 | eBay


----------



## Ken123

richterto said:


> I'm also a bracelet guy and would buy a black watch with bracelet if it were an available option. Is there a technical reason why they can't do it?


I recently fitted a black bracelet to my DA36 Black. Hadley Roma MB5918A Satin Black PVD finish ($42 new on Ebay). I love it.



























Fitting it was pretty easy, though removing links from the bracelet with a small screwdriver and needle nose pliers took a bit of effort.

A purist might notice that the bracelet has a more 'brushed' finish while that watch is more 'satin', but it really is so subtle that it does not detract from the look, IMO (and I'm very aesthetically picky!)

Hope this helps.


----------



## MrDagon007

You were quite lucky that the bracelet seemed to fit both the case diameter and the spring bar holes well!


----------



## dukembla

Got my DA36 with bracelet yesterday. Luckily was able to source 1.5 mo old LNIB specimen from local WIS.

After long period of having several Sinns the look of boxes and watch itself totally feels like coming home.
The DA36 is about perfect simplest, legible & utilitarian tool watch I could ever hope. And I really like that modern B-Uhr feel.

About bracelet sizing:
Ended up using largest side links with clasp 
But might try to replace those smallest links at the watch head end of bracelet with regular one to get even spacing back at clasp side. 
I don't know if someone has gone that route too?

It is really fun to adjust the bracelet, but maybe I will use that Sinn's blue loctite later when I have the settings done.



Will_f said:


> To open the clasp you pull up. Hard.


Also maybe you others have found your best way to open clasp but I simple put my index finger between wrist and clasp and simple pop the clasp open underneath. Really easy and fast way.


----------



## whoa

dukembla said:


> Got my DA36 with bracelet yesterday. Luckily was able to source 1.5 mo old LNIB specimen from local WIS.
> 
> After long period of having several Sinns the look of boxes and watch itself totally feels like coming home.
> The DA36 is about perfect simplest, legible & utilitarian tool watch I could ever hope. And I really like that modern B-Uhr feel.
> 
> About bracelet sizing:
> Ended up using largest side links with clasp
> But might try to replace those smallest links at the watch head end of bracelet with regular one to get even spacing back at clasp side.
> I don't know if someone has gone that route too?
> 
> It is really fun to adjust the bracelet, but maybe I will use that Sinn's blue loctite later when I have the settings done.
> 
> Also maybe you others have found your best way to open clasp but I simple put my index finger between wrist and clasp and simple pop the clasp open underneath. Really easy and fast way.


So you used the extra links? How does that look? In my mind it would make a gap.. Thinking about trying them but the box is in the basement :-D so would love a pic ;-)

-whoa-


----------



## dukembla

whoa said:


> So you used the extra links? How does that look? In my mind it would make a gap.. Thinking about trying them but the box is in the basement :-D so would love a pic ;-)
> 
> -whoa-


Yes there's a gap (or two gaps actually) when using those two larger links:









The bracelet is just little too tight for me, so next I will replace the four smallest links to regular ones and maybe swap the clasp's larger links to regular ones too as I "mind the gap" 

I already tried adding one more regular link pair which ended up to be too much. You follow?


----------



## whoa

Thanks! Yeah that's what I "feared" but during the day my wrist expands making the bracelet a bit to tight for my liking.. Might try it anyway 

-whoa-


----------



## MrDagon007

If you change the smaller ones with bigger ones then it will be like a half link adjustment, precise enough for most


----------



## dukembla

MrDagon007 said:


> If you change the smaller ones with bigger ones then it will be like a half link adjustment, precise enough for most


After second look and consideration the smallest links at the end link side cannot be changed to normal ones without having a gap between end link and first center link.

So I might be out of options for getting totally gapless bracelet. Or maybe I add one link, remove the largest ones and start doing wrist curls at the gym. Well, I might have to live with this 1st world problem.


----------



## MrDagon007

That is a pity. Now the standard links give approx the same adjustment precision as a normal strap. Surely one of the lengths should be acceptable?


----------



## always on time

I wanted to give an update regarding my troubled Damasko bracelet which came new to me on a DC56 in October 2015. The bracelet end links did not fit flush to the watch case (see photos on the 5th page of this thread). With the approval of two respected WIS's (Mike S and Will F) I returned my beauty on November 13 for a fix. Damasko had me ship it Fed Ex, insured. Damasko paid for shipping both ways. It turns out that my watch was one of three Damasko's on bracelets sent together to the AD in Canada. Interestingly, all three bracelets had the same problem and all three ended up being returned for a warranty repair. It may be that someone was having a bad day or whatever; from what I've learned about Damasko, I believe that this was an aberration. In these days of watches made by mega-business, it's kind of endearing to imagine how hard a small company must work to keep up quality, and how difficult (and costly) it must be when something like this happens. In any case, the problem is now solved. and my Teutonic friend is again on my wrist. Janine at Damasko included a Damasko branded pen and a Christmas cookie in the return package. And, this all happened in less than one month, so how could I not be pleased? I should point out that the Damasko pen is not an ice-hardened object worthy of pen-vy, but just a simple, inexpensive writing instrument they had branded. But I’m not throwing it out.

Regarding the bracelet itself, I was torn over what chronograph to get; in the end, the tooly nature and technical innovations of the watch, together with the availability of a bracelet, all played into my decision to go Damasko. I agree with Will, the bracelet is awesomely engineered. It balances the weight of the DC56 nicely. I appreciate the way the bracelet does not taper: a taper would have taken away the tool-like aura. It's the first bracelet I resized myself without (proverbially) burning down the house.

So, everything is very fine on the West Coast of Canada. Thanks to all who have helped increase my watch IQ. 

Sorry, I was unsuccessful at posting a photo.


----------



## dukembla

^ Great you had your bracelet endlinks fixed and had excellent aftermarket service experience from Damasko.

My DA36 has some end link play in upper side, but not so much you showed in you photos.

And I couldn't agree more on tapering.


----------



## always on time

Here is a photo of the watch with repaired end lugs together with the pen.

Sean


----------



## CastorTroy3

Does Damasko make a black bracelet? Have options for 3rd part vendors who are fitting the DA353?


----------



## MrDagon007

No black bracelet for now. You can always use 3rd party bracelets without end links and perhaps someone knows a 3rd party bracelet that has a fitting end link but this would be a coincidence.


----------



## CastorTroy3

I don't like the no end link. The black one earlier in this post looks like it fit. Maybe I'll try that one. It's only $45 so I can buy and return I guess. Wouldn't mind some recommendations for a high quality brand people have used before


----------



## MrDagon007

If you are lucky then you can find one that combines correct case diameter and location of springbar holes. The one previously posted could be like that. But very unlikely that you find a bracelet that also is flush with the top of the case. I would wait and save until eventually Damasko offers a black bracelet.


----------



## richterto

I was thinking about the black bracelet dilemma for Damasko and why they haven't come out with one yet. I think it all comes back to the variations in lug shape and spring bar holes that mess with the fit of the bracelet end links. As we know, the older pre-bracelet cases have to be sent back to Germany since they can't guarantee how they'll fit. Depending on the fit issue, they may have to grind the lugs or the end links. With a stainless case and bracelet, you can just re-bead blast them when you're done fitting them. That would be much harder to do with cases and bracelet parts coated in Damast, which is supposed to be even harder than the stainless steel. Many owners will want to get black bracelets for their Damast-coated watches (with lugs that may or may not be in spec) when they are eventually made available and the manual refitting would be a huge effort in time and cost to do. Damasko probably hasn't found a good solution for this problem yet.


----------



## jayabharath

Any idea on how much the bracelet weighs? (trying to figure out how much weight would get added to the watch)


----------



## Horatius

jayabharath said:


> Any idea on how much the bracelet weighs? (trying to figure out how much weight would get added to the watch)


94 grams including all extra links.

I just bought a bracelet preowned, without having a Damasko watch yet. How utterly freaky.

And to ad some questions:

I read somewhere the bracelet does need different pushpins (shorter) than other straps. Can anyone confirm that? Why is that exactly?

My bracelet came without pushpins so I'll have to sort that out.


----------



## MrDagon007

Horatius said:


> 94 grams including all extra links.
> 
> I just bought a bracelet preowned, without having a Damasko watch yet. How utterly freaky.
> 
> And to ad some questions:
> 
> I read somewhere the bracelet does need different pushpins (shorter) than other straps. Can anyone confirm that? Why is that exactly?
> 
> My bracelet came without pushpins so I'll have to sort that out.


I hope you can fit the bracelet to the damasko you will eventually have! You may find that you'd need to send both to Germany for fitting.


----------



## Horatius

MrDagon007 said:


> I hope you can fit the bracelet to the damasko you will eventually have! You may find that you'd need to send both to Germany for fitting.


I read somewhere that watches produced before the introduction of the bracelet would need to be send back and that DA3* models produced after that would have an immediate fit. 
Any wus able to confirm? It still is something of a concern indeed.


----------



## Fr4ancesco

Are there any major differences in color between the watch case and the bracelet? Just saw a video by page & cooper on YouTube where the color differs...I'm considering getting one for summer time. But a mismatch in the color shade would bother me.


----------



## karhu

Fr4ancesco said:


> Are there any major differences in color between the watch case and the bracelet? Just saw a video by page & cooper on YouTube where the color differs...I'm considering getting one for summer time. But a mismatch in the color shade would bother me.


No major difference on mine, but the bracelet may be a touch more gray than the slightly more silver case. I'm pretty picky about these kinds of things and it's hard to notice, mostly depends on the lighting and does not bother me.


----------



## MrDagon007

It depends on the angle that the grind may look the same or different. Even a very anal wis can live with it i think


----------



## icybluesmile

Hopefully my bracelet will get here soon so I can see for myself!


----------



## boomersooner

So I am really REALLY on the fence on the bracelet. I hear about fitment issues with the DA36. If a bracelet has DA46 on the inside of the two lugs should it match up perfectly to my DA46? The reason I ask is I heard of a certain run in the DA36 line that had to be sent back to Damasko to be fit. Is every DA46 clear of that issue? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## MrDagon007

boomersooner said:


> So I am really REALLY on the fence on the bracelet. I hear about fitment issues with the DA36. If a bracelet has DA46 on the inside of the two lugs should it match up perfectly to my DA46? The reason I ask is I heard of a certain run in the DA36 line that had to be sent back to Damasko to be fit. Is every DA46 clear of that issue?
> 
> Thanks for any help


I recommend to contact Damasko with your serial number.


----------



## boomersooner

Damasko got back to me and stated there is no way to tell based off my serial number if the bracelet will fit or not. Has anyone here purchased a bracelet used and had luck? 

I would really hate to get it and then have to send it AND the watch off...


----------



## MrDagon007

In that case better to swallow the pill and send your da46. Or alternatively, enjoy it as is and order your NEXT damasko on bracelet.


----------



## David Woo

just received the bracelet for the db1: the watch arrived couple of weeks ago and i ordered the bracelet afterwards. it fits really well, so i guess damasko has solved whatever fitting issues were in the past.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

David Woo said:


> just received the bracelet for the db1: the watch arrived couple of weeks ago and i ordered the bracelet afterwards. it fits really well, so i guess damasko has solved whatever fitting issues were in the past.


That looks _really_ good. Love the "vintage" styling with the Damasko bracelet. Nice choice!


----------



## David Woo

i did need to use those larger links, for a comfortable fit. it's going to take a bit of practice, putting the watch on and taking it off.


----------



## Juno 60

David Woo said:


> just received the bracelet for the db1: the watch arrived couple of weeks ago and i ordered the bracelet afterwards. it fits really well, so i guess damasko has solved whatever fitting issues were in the past.


Possibly the first ever DB1 on Damasko's bracelet - looks fabulous!


----------



## Juno 60

David Woo said:


> i did need to use those larger links, for a comfortable fit. it's going to take a bit of practice, putting the watch on and taking it off.


Undoing the clasp on the bracelet takes a bit of getting used to but it becomes a lot easier after a few days of practice. My technique is to use my thumb and the side of my bent index finger to provide sufficient grip to pull and detach one half of the clasp; then there's enough space to slide my index finger in between the clasp and bracelet on the other half of the clasp - one pull with this finger and the other half of the clasp detaches easily. It is a truly superb bracelet, talk about a firm fastening.


----------



## David Woo

Juno 60 said:


> talk about a firm fastening.


this.
it is getting a little easier.


----------



## tsteph12

Your DB1 on bracelet looks fantastic. Congratulations! I hope to receive my DB3 on bracelet ordered this week very soon.


----------



## David Woo

tsteph12 said:


> I hope to receive my DB3 on bracelet ordered this week very soon.


yea, timeless is quite a busy place: when i called the other day, new bracelets were arriving, customers in the store, selling on the bay, trying to keep up with emails, construction going on....
the bracelet is quite a piece of engineering.


----------



## Manchuri

Horatius said:


> I read somewhere that watches produced before the introduction of the bracelet would need to be send back and that DA3* models produced after that would have an immediate fit.
> Any wus able to confirm? It still is something of a concern indeed.


Anyone able to shed any more light on this? Been looking thought posts and its seems pretty ambiguous the answer. I've just picked up a pre-owned DA38, originally purchased in Jan 2015. Would love to put it on the bracelet, but not to the extent that I'd have to send the watch to Germany to have it done.

Can anyone explain why the bracelets need to be fitted at the factory? I've read it's something to do with the lugs but can't picture it in my head. In my mind I've got watch bodies that are mass produced to a set specification, bracelets that are produced to fit that specification, so why the requirement for retro-fitting at the factory? What am I missing? Please bear in mind I'm a simple bloke with little knowledge of the ins and outs of watch making and this question is asked purely from a point of ignorance, not from a wise-ass perspective


----------



## StufflerMike

Already explained here on WatchUSeek several times in several threads.
In a nutshell: "Older models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand."
JAN 2015 should work without sending your DA 38 back.


----------



## Luke*

I have DA36/46 both from 2013,I took the chance and purchased a bracelet separate even though Damasko told me they need sending in for fitting.And the good news is it fits both perfect,so for me well worth the gamble.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchuri

stuffler said:


> Already explained here on WatchUSeek several times in several threads.
> In a nutshell: "Older models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand."
> JAN 2015 should work without sending your DA 38 back.


Ah, thanks Mike. Been reading lots of the threads but didn't pick up the hand working of lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchuri

As a definitive answer to my question a couple weeks ago: the DA38 doesn't need to be sent back to the factory to retrofit a bracelet. I proudly present my pride and joy proudly sporting a new bracelet . A big thank you to Sulphur who sold me his bracelet which he no longer needed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

Manchuri said:


> As a definitive answer to my question a couple weeks ago: the DA38 doesn't need to be sent back to the factory to retrofit a bracelet. I proudly present my pride and joy proudly sporting a new bracelet . A big thank you to Sulphur who sold me his bracelet which he no longer needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stuff glad to hear that,worked for me too.I also purchased mine from Sulphur top bloke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

When are they going to make one in black!!!!! Damasko makes some nice hardware.


----------



## StufflerMike

CastorTroy3 said:


> When are they going to make one in black!!!!! Damasko makes some nice hardware.


I am sure they think about it.....


----------



## MrDagon007

I have a number of shiny pinpoints on the grey bracelet, esp at the link corners, so not very visible, but would be annoying on a black one.


----------



## Luke*

MrDagon007 said:


> I have a number of shiny pinpoints on the grey bracelet, esp at the link corners, so not very visible, but would be annoying on a black one.


My thoughts exactly the rubbing would concern me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

CastorTroy3 said:


> When are they going to make one in black!!!!! Damasko makes some nice hardware.


I'd love to see this. Imagine the DA44 Black on a Damest black bracelet.


----------

